# Vintage Gustav Emil Ern?



## danger85 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone could help identify this Gustav Emil Ern butchers knife’s vintage and if it’s worth putting some time in to rehandle? Hopefully the pics work!

Cheers


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 14, 2019)

My best guess would be yes. From the picture it seems the edge is rather thick. Could be in for a rehandling and thinning project.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 14, 2019)

I vote yes, if only for the name alone. I might steal it for my firstborn. Who needs a Shig when you've got a Gustav?


----------



## danger85 (Jan 15, 2019)

Cheers. Will get stuck into it and see what it comes up like!


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Jun 7, 2019)

Any updates on the Gustav?


----------



## Benuser (Jun 8, 2019)

Old carbons are a lot of fun to work on.
Except for thinning, don't change what you can't undo. Why would you rehandle it? Give the present one a fair chance by soaking in wax.


----------



## danger85 (Apr 17, 2020)

Been away from the forums for a little while.

I didn’t end up doing too much other than a cleanup of the handle with a little steel wool and some thinning of the edge. Has become my favorite butcher knife. Cuts through a whole rump like butter.


----------

